# typhoon subic



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

woohoooo,,,wind surfing.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Worried I'd lose the roof again but it stayed on, the yard is a disaster though.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

I arrived last wed. at my house here in sorsogon. we were lucky down here missed the brunt of the typhoon. just a little wind and rain. hope everyone made it threw it safe.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

Hope everything is okay - love traveling to Boracay


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Heard a minor tremor rattled Luzon


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

simonsays said:


> Heard a minor tremor rattled Luzon


Yea, but for those at or close to the epicenter it would have been a good shake at 5.4.. We are up close to Angeles and still felt it here just a bit.

There is a news story on it Here
{source: INQ News}


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

felt it here too,rocked us a little in bed. Nothing like the one last yr.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

How did you guys fair in Subic? Some of our family lives in Naparing against the river and we haven't heard a word from them so far. Haven't heard anything on the news either.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

they are fine,wasnt that bad.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> they are fine,wasnt that bad.


I heard the same thing too. We actually have a friend that was tent camping over by Bataan and had no problems at all. Just windy..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

According to the family in Bataan the wind has dropped but it's started raining now, nothing too much though.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replies gentlemen.

:thumb:


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

worse part here qas no electric 18 hrs and no net. wind and rain for 2 days. mild typhoon,been in many worse. Boring!!!


----------

